# Μετάφραση πτυχίων



## theoachi (Mar 6, 2017)

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.

Προσπαθώ να μεταφράσω ένα πτυχίο, ένα μεταπτυχιακό δίπλωμα και ένα διδακτορικό δίπλωμα. Τα φώτα σας,, παρακαλώ, γιατί κολλάω σε πολλά σημεία.

Παρακάτω παραθέτω τα σημεία που μάζεψα από τους τρεις τίτλους. Παραθέστε τις προτάσεις σας για μετάφραση:

Σημείο 1: Το πιστοποιητικό αυτό χορηγείται μετά από αίτησή του για χρήση στην Ελλάδα ή στο εξωτερικό και υπογράφεται από την Προϊσταμένη της Γραμματείας του Τμήματος, σύμφωνα με την υπ' αριθμό. 17992/29.01.2015 Πρυτανική
Απόφαση (ΦΕΚ 334/10.03.2015, τ.Β').

Σημείο 2: Βαθμολογική Κλίμακα Επιτυχίας
-------------------------------------
α) Άριστα με διάκριση
β) Άριστα
γ) Λίαν Καλώς
δ) Καλώς
Το παρόν αποτελεί αντίγραφο του πρωτοτύπου πτυχίου στη νεοελληνική.

Σημείο 3: ... με βαθμό 8,14 (ΟΚΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΚΑΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΑ) "ΛΙΑΝ ΚΑΛΩΣ" στις 11/11/2016

Σημείο 4: αφού επέτυχε στα προβλεπόμενα μαθήματα, τη διπλωματική εργασία και συγκέντρωσε τον απαιτούμενο αριθμό διδακτικών μονάδων, κρίθηκε άξιος του διπλώματος του Τμήματος...

Σημείο 5: Θεσσαλονίκη, 11/11/2016
Με εντολή του Πρύτανη

Η Προϊσταμένη της Γραμματείας

Γεωργία Γεωργίου

Σημείο 6: Τα ονόματα, π.χ. "Γεώργιος Καραγεωργίου του Νικολάου" πώς μεταφράζονται; Π.χ. "George Karageorgiou son of Nikolaos" ή "Georgios Karageorgiou son of Nikolaos" ή κάπως αλλιώς; Πριν το "son of" μήπως μπαίνει κόμμα;

Σημείο 7: Αρ. Διπλότυπου Είσπραξης: ΧΧΧΧΧΧ Ευρώ: ΧΧ

Σημείο 8: [Πιστοποιείται ότι] μετά τη νόμιμη διαδικασία για το διδακτορικό δίπλωμα όπως ορίζει ο νόμος,
κρίθηκε άξιος του διπλώματος αυτού και αναγορεύτηκε διδάκτορας Μηχανικός του Τμήματος ...

Χίλια ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2017)

...
*Μετάφραση πτυχίου: εγένετο τόδε*

*with merit*

*summa cum laude*

*πρυτανεύοντος*

*Τύχη αγαθή*


Καλώς ήρθες και καλό διάβασμα!


----------



## theoachi (Mar 6, 2017)

Καλώς σας βρήκα  

Δυστυχώς το διάβασμα δε βοήθησε και πολύ... Μόνο στο Σημείο 2 φαίνεται να βγαίνει κάποια άκρη με το μέγιστο βαθμό, αλλά και πάλι, σε συνδυασμό με τους προηγούμενους βαθμούς που αναφέρονται δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο βοηθάει... Anyway παραθέτω τα σημεία στα οποία έχω κάνει πρόοδο μόνος μου:

_Όλα_ είναι υπο συζήτηση και για _τίποτα_ δεν είμαι σίγουρος, απλά στα σημεία με ερωτηματικό (?) υπάρχει η μεγαλύτερη αβεβαιότητα.

Σημείο 1: Το πιστοποιητικό αυτό χορηγείται μετά από αίτησή του για χρήση στην Ελλάδα ή στο εξωτερικό και υπογράφεται από την Προϊσταμένη της Γραμματείας του Τμήματος, σύμφωνα με την υπ' αριθμό. 17992/29.01.2015 Πρυτανική
Απόφαση (ΦΕΚ 334/10.03.2015, τ.Β').

This certificate is issued in fulfillment (?) of his request for use in Greece or abroad and it is signed by the Head of the Secretary of the Department, in accordance with the Rectorial Decision no. 17992/29.01.2015 (Government Gazette 334/10.03.2015, issue Β')

Σημείο 2: Βαθμολογική Κλίμακα Επιτυχίας
-------------------------------------
α) Άριστα με διάκριση
β) Άριστα
γ) Λίαν Καλώς
δ) Καλώς
Το παρόν αποτελεί αντίγραφο του πρωτοτύπου πτυχίου στη νεοελληνική.

Grade Scale (?)
--------------
a) Excellent with distinction
b) Excellent
c) Very Good
d) Good
The present certificate is a copy of the original in the Modern Greek language.

Σημείο 3: με βαθμό 8,14 (ΟΚΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΚΑΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΑ) "ΛΙΑΝ ΚΑΛΩΣ" στις 11/11/2016

with grade 8.14 (EIGHT POINT FOURTEEN ??) "VERY GOOD" on 11/11/2016

Σημείο 4: αφού επέτυχε στα προβλεπόμενα μαθήματα, τη διπλωματική εργασία και συγκέντρωσε τον απαιτούμενο αριθμό διδακτικών μονάδων, κρίθηκε άξιος του διπλώματος του Τμήματος...

after successfully completing the prescribed subjects, the diploma thesis and obtaining the required number of credits, was deemed worthy of the diploma issued by the Department of ....

Σημείο 5: Θεσσαλονίκη, 11/11/2016
Με εντολή του Πρύτανη

Η Προϊσταμένη της Γραμματείας

Γεωργία Γεωργίου

Thessaloniki, 11/11/2016
By Rector's order

Head of the Secretary

Georgia Georgiou

Σημείο 6: Georgios Karageorgiou, son of Nikolaos

Σημείο 7: (?)

Σημείο 8: [Πιστοποιείται ότι] μετά τη νόμιμη διαδικασία για το διδακτορικό δίπλωμα όπως ορίζει ο νόμος,
κρίθηκε άξιος του διπλώματος αυτού και αναγορεύτηκε διδάκτορας Μηχανικός του Τμήματος ...

[It is certified that] in accordance with the amending laws for the doctoral diploma (?), was deemed worthy of this diploma and was awarded the degree (?) of Doctor of Engineering by the Department of...


----------



## Theseus (Mar 7, 2017)

In the UK, the following is the scale:-

*a)First-class honours (1st, 1 or I) – typically 70% or higher
b)Second-class honours, upper division (2:1, 2i or II-1) – typically 60–69%
c)Second-class honours, lower division (2:2, 2ii or II-2) – typically 50–59%
d)Third-class honours (3rd, 3 or III) – typically 40–49%*

Below that at Oxford there are a pass, Honours Pass and Unclassified Honours.
At Cambridge, if a student fails to attain Honours he or she may be granted an allowance, equivalent to one or two Ordinary Examinations, leading to the Ordinary B.A. There are an 
Ordinary (i) - a classification of success in a Tripos examination below Honours, and just above outright failure. Formerly known as a Special. 
Ordinary (ii) - a type of Bachelor of Arts degree conferred upon a student who has not obtained sufficient honours to qualify for an Honours degree in a degree exam, but is not unworthy of a degree.
There is further an Aegrotat [Latin word meaning s/he is sick] - a declaration by the university that a student deserved to have passed a failed examination, usually on account of illness.
Daeman' classification applies to the USA.:)


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2017)

Το at his request δεν κάνει για μετάφραση του μετά από αίτησή του;


----------



## Theseus (Mar 9, 2017)

Sorry, SBE. I don't understand what your Greek note means? Would you translate it?


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2017)

At his request = μετά από αίτησή του
I am asking why the above is not preferable to the rather more convoluted translation that was proposed a few messages ago.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks, so much, SBE.


----------

